# April 2009 POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Field & Stream* by _SympL_


----------



## timethief

*Paris In BW* by _aliaks_


----------



## Jeff Canes

Life on the Edge by matt-l






Into the Land of Diminished Return by abraxas


----------



## lockwood81

Eye of the Tiger by RMThompson:



RMThompson said:


>


----------



## RMThompson

lockwood81 said:


> Eye of the Tiger by RMThompson:


 
Hey! Thanks! 

My second month of being nominated! YAY!


----------



## Dmitri

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/162618-sleeping-giants.html

*Sleeping Giants* by Dwayne Oakes


----------



## invisible

*The Red Hill*, by abraxas


----------



## Marc Kurth

I just discovered this section of the forum:

*Ancient City* by Roger


----------



## polymoog

*Seattle Skyline* by dseidman - click the yellow bar to view in full size :


----------



## Reece Man

WOW! Seattle Skyline is proof that you can get an amazing photo with a busy foreground. I never thought that you could do that so I avoid shooting in the city. Never again! Thankyou for the inspiration dseidman


----------



## timethief

by soul.glo and his pet cat "Mona Lisa"


----------



## Primo

.


----------



## rufus5150

Primo -- might wanna take a look at the rules again, just fyi:


> 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.


----------



## Primo

rufus5150 said:


> Primo -- might wanna take a look at the rules again, just fyi:


 
Yeah, that was my bad.
Posted in the wrong section.


----------



## invisible

*Mystical canyon on an Indian Reserve*, by Instant-MAJ


----------



## CG BlacK

.


----------



## dabay75

wow ....beautiful pictures!


----------



## kalmkidd

Life on the Edge by matt-l 100%


----------



## NateS

kalmkidd said:


> Life on the Edge by matt-l 100%



1.  It's too late....nominations only through the end of April.  The voting has already started on these

2.  That photo is already nominated so you're good to go..


----------

